# Hello from North Texas



## Ron B. (May 11, 2009)

Hello to all, 
My name is Ron, from Crowley Tx. I have two new hives, one from a 3 lb. package, and one from a swarm I captured. 
I am happy to have found a site where I can ask questions and have confidence that I will be getting an experienced and educated answer. I think I will have lots of questions in the future, but right now I am going to educate myself, by reading some of the posts. 
It's nice to me fellow beekeepers. Ron


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Ron............. lots of Texans on here.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello Ron! Welcome aboard. Just one of the fellow Texans here saying hi. Please do not hesitate to ask anything. Sounds like you have a good start. Keep it up and good luck.

Derek


----------



## Ron B. (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Derek, I will be asking lots of questions. I am looking for someone here in North Texas to visit with and bounce ideas off of. If anyone out there is close, please let me know. Ron


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

There are a few close to ya. Just remember. As my momma always told me..The only dumb question was the one never asked. I am not to far from ya. Come see my hives anytime. 

Derek


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard ron b.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hail and welcome, Ron! Got some rain here yesterday in the Free State of Lavaca.

Summer


----------

